# Does anyone make a "narrow" stove?



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Most North American electric ranges will be 24", 30" and 40".

Some of the Europeon style appliances is smaller than ours, maybe check some of thier web sites.

jeff.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Back when I was doing appliances, it seems I had a few that were 18". Been awhile since I have seen any of those.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

----From Sears website----- they have different models this size and other down to 20 inch.

White Tappan 24 in. Electric Manual Clean Freestanding Range with Coil Elements 
Sears item #02261001000 Mfr. model #TEF242BW 

Description Product Spec Reviews (--) Options 24 in. electric Freestanding Range with 2.8 cu. ft. Capacity oven. Features a roomy storage drawer, knob controls, 2 racks, indicator lights and drip bowls. Removable oven door, Broiler pan.



Product Overview: 
General Warranty 1 year Cooktop Controls: 
Ease of Use Easy-to-grasp knobs Location Backguard, center Mechanical Rotary dials w/variable settings Safety/In-Use Indicator(s) ON indicator(s) Styling Easy grip knobs Electric Configuration: 
No. of Elements/Cooking Zones 4 Drip Bowls Chrome, removable Element Configuration Large: 1-8 in. @ 2200/1650
Standard: 3-6 in. 1250 watts @ 240V/940 @ 208V Safety Features ON indicator(s) Type Standard (coil) Gas Configuration: 
No. of Burner Cooking Zones N/A Ignition N/A Type N/A Oven(s): 
Oven(s), Number of 1 Upper/Single Oven Configuration: 
No. of Oven Racks 2 Bake Element 2400 watts Broiler Element 2750 watts Capacity 2.8 cu. ft. Cleaning Method Manual clean Heating Type Standard (thermal) Upper/Single Oven Settings: 
Baking Standard baking Broiling Standard broiling Roasting Standard roasting Type: 
Cooking Surface Electric: standard (coil) Oven(s) Controls: 
Cleanability Removable dials Location Backguard, center Overall Type Dial settings oven control Storage: 
Drawer Full-width Drawer Handle Integrated Styling: 
Cleanability Lift-off oven door Oven Door Handle Visor Oven Door Type Frameless, full-width Oven Door Window Type None Color: 
Control Dials/Knobs Black Cooktop Surface White Door Panel(s) White Drawer White Overall White Dimensions: 
Depth 26-5/8 in. Height, Backguard Top 48 in. Maximum Width 24 in. Power Source: 
Power Source Electric Included with Item: 
Pans & Racks Broiler pan Carat (ct.) close window


----------



## Flylowflyslow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Best Buy*

I was at best buy and saw one that had to be 18-24 inches wide. So they do exist.


----------

